# Impresora Epson XP-201 mod. C462D. No deja de parpadear



## fabian0325 (Ago 27, 2019)

Buenas tardes, tengo esta impresora multifunción EPSON XP-201 mod. C462D la cual el led de WI-FI no termina de parpadear de color verde y naranja junto con el led de power y otros dos leds mas que me indican que le falta tinta y otro que no tiene papel de impresión siendo que en realidad tiene papel A4.
La cuestión es que los cartuchos disponen de llenado con jeringa lo caul no me afectó por bastante tiempo la impresora con ningún tipo de problema  por lo cual la he utilizado en muchas impresiones.
En la computadora figura que la impresora tiene un papel obstruído y que los niveles de la tinta de los cartuchos están bien. Tampoco funciona el escáner.
Si me podrían explicar de que manera debería proceder para poder solucionar este problema estaría muy agradecido, gracias.


----------



## Scooter (Ago 28, 2019)

Pues tiene toda la pinta de que se atascó uno de los sensores del papel.
Es probable que mecánicamente. Habrá que des trabarlo.

Y si no es eso, será otra cosa.


----------



## hellfire4 (Abr 13, 2022)

¿Esta permitido preguntar cual es la secuencia de reseteo por botones de ese modelo y lo de instalarle un sistema continuo o va contra el reglamentos?


----------



## hellfire4 (Abr 23, 2022)

Que raro que no haya respondido nadie, en fin. La candidata estuvo parada sin usarse desde el inicio de la pandemia, llena de polvo y los cartuchos todos secos , tras adquirir el juego de 4 y hacer una recarga que hizo una buena chupada (de tinta, claro) y algunas limpiezas, el amarillo es el único inyector que le falla, demando por otro lado un nuevo cartucho negro (aún cuando el que tenía suena que tiene) y le se coloco otro amarillo, pensado que podia ser que tuviese aire. Pero sigue firmemente tapado.
Y nada, pasada un trapo y limpiada un tanto, sera llevada a un especialista de confianza a que haga el trabajo (prefiero eso a arriesgarme la tontería que se ve en youtube de usar una jeringa en el inyector).

Lo que me interesaría saber es el tema si lo de consultar por un sistema continuo adecuado es legal según lo establecido en el foro, dado que es una ruina mantenerla a cartuchos.
No discuto que hicieron una mala compra, dado que es preferible ponerse más y adquirir los modelos que lo incorporan de fabrica, el tema es tratar de remediarla y/o compensarlo lo mejor posible.


----------



## analogico (Abr 23, 2022)

Te refieres al reseteo del nivel de tinta ?


----------



## hellfire4 (Abr 23, 2022)

analogico dijo:


> Te refieres al reseteo del nivel de tinta ?



Si, justamente lo que queria decir (debí de haber sido más especifico Xd) , al igual que cual seria el sistema continuo mas indicado ?


----------



## hellfire4 (Abr 23, 2022)

Scooter dijo:


> Pues tiene toda la pinta de que se atascó uno de los sensores del papel.
> Es probable que mecánicamente. Habrá que des trabarlo.
> 
> Y si no es eso, será otra cosa.


Esa misma impresora tuvo ese problema hace tiempo, aunque con un fragmento de cinta de papel. Pude remediarlo con una mellada y antigua pero funcional pinza quirurgica y mucha paciencia, Ademas de empujarla con hojas de papel



El martes la enviaría a que le destapen el inyector amarillo.

La cuestión del reseteo del tinta y el sistema continuo, claro, si es un sistema continuo que anda bien y no requiere cada tanto lo de resetear para que tome los cartuchos, mejor. Sería una buena compra, de eso no lo dudo . La tinta alternativa ya la tengo ubicada.
Toca averirguar como se instala, o volver a encargarselo al técnico.


----------



## analogico (Abr 23, 2022)

hellfire4 dijo:


> Esa misma impresora tuvo ese problema hace tiempo, aunque con un fragmento de cinta de papel. Pude remediarlo con una mellada y antigua pero funcional pinza quirurgica y mucha paciencia, Ademas de empujarla con hojas de papel
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 281253
> 
> ...


el mismo sistema continuo debe venir con su  resetador de nivel de tinta


----------



## hellfire4 (Abr 23, 2022)

Mera curiosidad ¿no hay sistemas continuos que anden sin necesitad de reseteo?
Sacando las impresoras que los incorporan de fabrica, claro.






¿Que me dicen de usar este firmware para eso de evitar los reseteos?
Umm, si no saben, le preguntaré al que le llevo la impresora.


----------



## hellfire4 (Abr 24, 2022)

Um, si, los hay, son firmwares para ellos, pero no justo el modelo de ese hilo, que hacen que todo el tiempo figuren llenos los cartuchos y evita el uso del chip, o sea, la vuelve como si fuese una de sistema continuo de fabrica. La truca, en definitiva.

Son pagos, claro, en mi caso, pues nada, tendrá que ser mediante chip.


----------



## hellfire4 (Ago 21, 2022)

Bueno, finalizado el asunto (al menos de mi parte), 1º fue enviada al técnico a destapar el inyector amarillo, siendo el único que fallaba, la pericia del tipo dio buen resultado -lo conozco, es de confianza y es mejor llevársela a él a arriesgarse a hacer sonar el cabezal-

El siguiente paso, dado que la Epson xp-201 es una chupadora de cartuchos y el sistema continuo termina saliendo el equivalente a tres juegos de cartuchos, pues es la instalación del mismo, el cual, no es tan sencillo lo de instalarlo y toco adaptarlo. Bueno, siendo la 1º vez que lo hago XD
Dado que no se puede sacar por un lateral a menos que uno haga una cuña, pues preferí sacarlo por el lado de la bandeja.

Aunque la gracia es que toco sacar las mangueritas de los cartuchos con esa pinza de mangos amarillos y negros, haciendo cierto enchastre ya que ya venía del envió con tinta cargada, el porque, pues ya explico

Junto a la tijera se ven los calces a ser adaptados

Concretamente, en esa parte toco desconectarlas, junto al calce, siendo cuidadoso con el chip reseteador y la pila de reloj

Luego de rearmado por dentro, el porta pila se fija encima del calce blanco.


Como sacarlas por un costado tocaba hacer una cuña para que las mangueras no queden apretadas, pues preferí sacarlas por la boca de la bandeja de la salida de hojas

Un poco de cinta de enmascarar ayudo en el ensayo y error hasta dar con la medida donde las mangueritas no se enredan con el desplazan miento del cabezal y calzadas en esa cuya de la misma impresora



Una captura más de cerca, en la parte del diente, donde adapte uno de los calces que me trajo, de tal forma que aprieta las mangueras en la cuña sin taparlas y con el pegote más hacia afuera, de esa forma no traba el cabezal tampoco


Agregé un par de pedazos de plásticos duros en la parte de la derecha, para que aprieten un poco y a modo de refuerzo


La mitad de un calce (cortado previamente), unido por debajo y con parte del pegamento del mismo, en en lateral derecho de la boca de la salida de hojas


La otra mitad del calce



Y en vistas más generales





Tras ensayos, limpiezas de cabezal y demás ensayos y errores, y pruebas de impresión, ha quedo ya instalado.

Supongo que si me vuelve a tocar instalar otro, me tomará menos tiempos, y ya de paso, queda este registro.


----------



## hellfire4 (Nov 14, 2022)

Comentario aparte, se puede ahorrar casi la mitad adquiriendo una impresora de ese modelo a cartuchos (nueva claro) y adquiriendo el Sistema Continuo adecuado aparte, Imprek (como me recomendó mi técnico de confianza y acertó). Justo viendo los precios y tratando de guiar a una persona.



fabian0325 dijo:


> Buenas tardes, tengo esta impresora multifunción EPSON XP-201 mod. C462D la cual el led de WI-FI no termina de parpadear de color verde y naranja junto con el led de power y otros dos leds mas que me indican que le falta tinta y otro que no tiene papel de impresión siendo que en realidad tiene papel A4.
> La cuestión es que los cartuchos disponen de llenado con jeringa lo caul no me afectó por bastante tiempo la impresora con ningún tipo de problema  por lo cual la he utilizado en muchas impresiones.
> En la computadora figura que la impresora tiene un papel obstruído y que los niveles de la tinta de los cartuchos están bien. Tampoco funciona el escáner.
> Si me podrían explicar de que manera debería proceder para poder solucionar este problema estaría muy agradecido, gracias.



Se parece a cuando mi hermano metió una hoja con un cacho de cinta de enmascarar, quedo la cinta y todo el rato daba que papel atascado hasta que lo saque con la pinza de operaciones.
Si, justamente la misma impresora que se rescato e instalo el SC.

Lo que este parpadeando lo del papel y tinta casi a la vez se parece a lo de las almohadillas, ahora, tanto en un caso como otro, es cierto, no te deja hacer nada de nada hasta que no lo resuelvas, ni siquiera hacer escaneos. Incluso en impresoras más antiguas lo mismo, solo con determinar que un cartucho debe de ser cambiado impide hasta escanear.


----------

